# Lakemaster Great Lakes map for SW Ohio



## BrettSass844 (Apr 25, 2017)

Can anyone provide any info on the details of the Lakemaster Great Lakes map card for the SW Ohio region. I noticed on the lake list that most of the lakes in my area i.e. Acton, Caeser Creek etc are listed as the high definition survey but not the Lakemaster high definition survey. Curious how detailed these are. Any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

The LM charts are plenty detailed enough for me. I don't think it is extremely accurate and is off in spots but it is close enough and has helped me find a lot of stuff in CC that I didn't know was there. I think the LM card is better than the Navionics for CC. I have both and that is just my opinion.


----------



## rnvinc (Jan 14, 2015)

Be advised that "High Definition Survey" are lakes not actually surveyed by LakeMaster boats - and could have 3ft or 10ft contours ... 

Conversely - LakeMaster High Definition Survey are actually surveyed by LakeMaster boats and have 1ft contours ... 

Rickie


----------



## BrettSass844 (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks. I just received it in the mail today. Looking forward to trying it out at Acton lake as soon as it clears up a bit.


----------

